# finally some pics of new manny



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

here ya go , sorry the pictures are a bit rubbish but they was taken in a hurry before i left for work








last night he ate the last remaining goldfish and now he is on a strict diet of frozen stuff , no more feeders


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks pyri , im over the moon with him and im hooked on serra's now !!
will keep going back to that shop to see what else they can get in !!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, what a beauty








His pattern and humeral spot look awesome!

How big is he?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet fish!!! He is gorgeous...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, what a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks judazz , his size from eye ball guessing is probaly around 4-5 inchs
and i agree his pattern does look pretty cool







, settling in very well so far and does attack youre finger through the glass but hates the glass magnet cleaner , it freaks him out and swims away
thanks jae jae


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

steveling said:


> does attack youre finger through the glass but hates the glass magnet cleaner , it freaks him out and swims away[snapback]1088467[/snapback]​


Heh, sounds like the opposite of my Manny: he settled poorly (took him 9 months), but then on one day, out of the blue, he started attacking the magnet cleaner with a vengeance, but still ran away for my fingers. But it only took a short while (a few days) before he tried biting my finger as well, and now he charges at literally anything I dangle in front of him (fish food containers, towels, pens, books, my head :laugh: )


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like the looks of your manny. The black spot is very pronounced.

Just take good care of him and make him one of the biggest manny's on the board....


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lol...judazz he attacks youre head !!!
thanks jan , i intend to keep this guy for many years and have 2 rare piranha then , but always on the look out for more rare ones .


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

£30 quid, damn. Excellent find and great specimen! Well done.
Ta.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Fish


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks dazza , yes i was shocked when i asked how much it was , when i saw it i had a fair idea of what it was from reading and viewing other mannys , it was labelled as a silver scaled piranha !!!!!! 
thanks mr harley


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

makes me want a manny even more i was gonna get mine this thursday but i cant till i sell my breeding pair of reds.

GREAT MANNY! we need a finger chasing video


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

ok i i wll try and do a small video of that for you mate , i know what you mean about selling reds it took me ages to sell my large ones , i wont be going back to pygo's again , im hooked on the serra's now !


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice manny


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> Very nice manny
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks man


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice manny







get us some full tank shots too please


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

The colors on that guy are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dammit man!
Everyone is getting a Manny, but Me.









Very nice fish, and awesome Price man


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

killerbee said:


> very nice manny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks , and i will take some tank shots soon for you soon mate


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i was already going to get a manny but now im even more excited !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Susp3nc3 said:


> i was already going to get a manny but now im even more excited !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can understand youre excitement , as when i first saw it in the shop i started to shake a little !!! i had to buy it no matter what !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

when do you think you will be getting youre manny mate?


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice fish Steve...nice colouring on him. Mine never did really settle into aquarium life for some reason, but true to form, as soon as I sold him, he settled in and was eating inside a couple of days!

Take care of him, mate...he will be a cracker.

Rich


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sweet manny!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks again guys , his colour is really cool when the light hits his flanks like a green shimmer to it !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fantastic


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

lucky


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

RRice said:


> lucky
> [snapback]1095673[/snapback]​


im very lucky to have found this manny at the cost i paid for it !
dont ya just love lfs when they dont know what your fish really is !


----------

